# Thule sidearm tandem rack



## freerider1 (May 1, 2006)

wanted a rack that I could use without taking the front wheel off. a 20mm axle is a pain with 8 Allen bolts to loosen so I came up with this contraption. used a thule sidearm but cut a stock wheel tray down and added it to the existing sidearm. this way i can remove it and carry my stumpy when not carrying the tandem. still in clean up process but happy with outcome.


----------



## freerider1 (May 1, 2006)

This is another pic of the cut off section that has this aluminum beam welded to it and attaches to the main tray with 1/4-20 bolts mounted to yakima knobs.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Cool idea! Thinking along similar lines. I don't understand what you've done... I'm slow...  Got a pic showing the side-arm attached?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Check on my post on the Custom Tandem Rack, I used a super stiff aluminum channel and a stock Thule Sidearm, completely bomber set up!


----------

